# Synkro Motive Controller Info.



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Josh,
We have one new Synkromotive controller that should be available in March of this year. 

Contact Dave Kois at EV Components. Dave was a beta tester for the Synkromotive controller on his last car that he built.
[email protected]


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You might want to think about running higher voltage or a higher power controller. At 96 volts in a 3200+ lb vehicle you're probably going to be pulling a decent amount of amps. I think the Synkromotive tops out at 600, don't know it's continuous rating.


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> You might want to think about running higher voltage or a higher power controller. At 96 volts in a 3200+ lb vehicle you're probably going to be pulling a decent amount of amps. I think the Synkromotive tops out at 600, don't know it's continuous rating.


Synkromotive is a 700 amp peak controller. 400 amp continuous.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Better than I thought, that's a really good continuous rating. I notice the link for your website shows 650 amps though so you may want to update that: http://www.evcomponents.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SYNKRO


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

I will update ours. That link is not currently available in the controller category on our website. You must have had it in your history.

I got the Synkromotive specs from their website.

http://www.evcomponents.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SYNKRO


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Actually it came up in a google search.


----------



## automd (Feb 5, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> Actually it came up in a google search.


Haha. Anyways, just to add. The Synkro-Motive interface also allows you to view data in real time, in both text and my fave, graphical formats.


----------



## chesirecat1701 (Oct 27, 2009)

Is this interfacing done through a program via laptop? 

As for our truck, we will be shooting for range, we won't need high currents as much as reliability and versatility (ie. the interface, I/O ports).

EDIT: As for hills, here in the coastal plains they are few and far between, we do compete in Raleigh once a year where there are a couple hills here and there but that's a once a year ordeal. I wouldn't think it would phase the controller too much; if you've taken it over hills without any issues. 

But I could be wrong.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

If you have some hills, a heavy vehicle and low voltage will make you pull more amps.


----------

